# 40k Triva Game IV



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This is the 40k Trivia Game (again, yes again). Round 4.

Previous Winners are:

Round 1 - Jacobite
Round 2 - MarzM
Round 3 - Asianavatar
Round 4 - ???????????

No real reason they are named - its just nice to keep a record thats all

It's really simple. One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below. So now's a chance to show of your knowledge of 40k! (or just Google the answer! ) 

Awards 

* (D) = The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
* (ST) = The Stumper award: If a question is asked and no one gets the correct answer within 3 days. 
* (SP) = The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted. 
* (40KF) = The 40k Trivia Freak award: Answer 50 questions correctly. 

- Scores: - 

Squadiee: 4
Asian Avatar: 3 
Jacobite: 3 *(ST) x2, * (SP)
Bishop120: 3
Anti-Paladin: 3
O'sharan: 1
cccp_one: 1
Dragonlover:1
Dreamseller: 1


>>>>> This round will end at the end of the month. Good luck to all <<<<<

Since Asianavatar won the last round he gets first question.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

There are two thoughts on the origins of the Grey Knight gene seed. One thought is that it came from the emperor himself. The other thought is that it is mix of 8 geneseeds. Where did these 8 geneseeds come from.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

from the primarch of each first founding loyalist chapters?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well the other thought is they were taken from the Death Guard that fled on the Eisenstein from the Istavan III massacre. I personally believe they were taken from the Adeptus Custodians and modified. The Emporer has no gene seed... he was born the way he is.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Isn't it from eight loyal marines from the old traitor chapters? This was during the seige of the emporers palace when the emporer asked Malcador the Sigillite to find him a group of people whos loyalty, courage and strength of mind was unquestionable

And so he did, by choosing marines that had chosen to disobey their legion and primarch to support the emporer


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

good detail squadiee. shock!!

wikipedia
Another possible source for their gene-seed is a purified 'cocktail' of the eight loyal Space Marines from the traitor legions, presented to the Emperor by Malcador the Sigillite, during the Siege of the Emperor's Palace. Malcador had been charged by the Emperor to gather a group of people whose loyalty, courage and strength of mind was unquestionable. The resulting eight marines possessed paranormal skills that were kept dormant (in respect of the Council of Nikaea's previous ruling) and had cast aside former loyalty to legion and Primarch.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

^ WOW! I knew having a friend who plays daemon hunters would be useful someday (when we're not playing at least, hes ALWAYS useful then)

damn, now I owe him one, maybe I just won't tell him I remembered...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

squadiee gets the first point and the gets to ask the next question


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

ah, um, hmmmm.....

anything in the 40K universe?

righto then, by the 3rd editon ruleset, what were the 4 troop selections for tyranid players?
(don't own the new one, so I'm buggered if its the same)


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

genestealer, termagaunt, hormagaunt, ripper swarm

unless I cant read!


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

Who are the COLLEGIA?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

section of the Adeptus Mechanius that includes the Imperial Titans


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

What Sister's order was Silas Hand investigating when he died on Parnis?


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Order of our Martyred lady wasn't it?

no, orders Pronatus, Stern was FROM order of our Martyred lady


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Correct squadiee, it was orders Pronatus


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

cool, I like graphic novels k:

What is the name of the inquisitor that Ciaphas Cain sometimes accompnies?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Inquisitor Amberley Vail


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Yup, point goes to you asianavatar!

your go


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Who is the son of Planetary Governor Gerontius Helmawr


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Kal Jerico


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

righto Jacobite


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

OK - What was the fate of the Mordant 13th?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Didn't they confirm the death of Jihar the Lacerator than they were assumed to be tainted and than destroyed from orbit by I assume the Inquisition.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct mate. Finally somebody has mananged to answer a question on them. Your go.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Just to state for the record that Jacobite is a jerk for asking such a hard question again. And I mean that in the good job on making me sift through google entries and multiple searches to get that answer kind of jerk, Bravo. :biggrin:

Anyways on to the question. Why was a hit of 1200 credits put out on Kal Jericho?


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

was it due to his improptu promotion to planetary governer


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope.. he put the hit out on himself to attract a few bounty hunters to him that had bounties out on them... Pretty funny tactic if you ask me


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

hmm.....thats quite a good tactic if you ask me :biggrin:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Correct Bishop, your question. That is typical Kal Jericho for you


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Heres a fun fluff one for yall.. kinda old but I figure yall should know this...

During Phase 17 of the creation of a Space Marine, 2 glands known as Betchers Glands are implanted into Space Marines.. what is the purpose of these lesser known organs??


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

doesnt it let them spit acid?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Correct! Next ones yours CCCP One


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

what two organs to black templars not have?


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Sus-an Membrane and Betcher's Gland

or is that IF?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

To spit venom? imperial fists dont have it? or am I wrong? lol


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

darn to slow


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

posion acidic gland. So they can spit it out. Extremly corrosive stuff


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nope, youre right i think squadieee

your call!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> Just to state for the record that Jacobite is a jerk for asking such a hard question again. And I mean that in the good job on making me sift through google entries and multiple searches to get that answer kind of jerk, Bravo. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways on to the question. Why was a hit of 1200 credits put out on Kal Jericho?


Haha - Yea I'm a jerk - lol I've asked questions on the Mordant 13th three times now. It was about time somebody got one of them. Scores have been updated by the way.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not too great at thinking up questions, but I'll give it another try:

What is the name of the scupltor of the Chass Memorial?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeshua Thoru. From In Rememberance. Very sneaky mate - very very sneaky. Brilliant Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

yup, well done, right answer.

I bet it took a bit of a read through to find that one out (It did for me, I thought of it then couldn't remember it :laugh


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea I was having one of those "Oh god he doesn't have a name does he" moments.

Right my question:

Which IG regiments were amoungst the first to encounter Loxatl?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Is this sneaky? lol because don't they work for a traitor IG unit? but Yarrick or Gaunt there kinda similar lol was the first guy to meet them can't remember the IG units he was with, will that suffice?


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Tanith First and Only? Can't be, they knew about them, must be someone else


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not the Tanith or Yarrick sorry


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Urdeshi might have when the forge world fell... wish I still had my copy of "The Founding"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope not them either I'm afraid.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Commissar Viktor Hark?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Blood Pact??


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Afraid its not either of them either.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Urdeshi storm troopers....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not them either sorry


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats about 3 days I think. The correct answer was: Cadian (bet you all feel a little pissed off now don't ya).

Next question:

Who owned 'Saroo'?


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Driller Kexie.

Dragonlover


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct - your question


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Who is the Chapter Master of the Blood Ravens?

Dragonlover


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

i think its *Azariah Vidya *

not entirley sure though


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope.

Dragonlover


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

i'd say unknown


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Angelos, if Index Astartes is correct.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Unknown if if Index Astartes is also correct :shok:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Dreamseller said:


> i think its *Azariah Vidya *
> 
> not entirley sure though


This is the correct answere.. he is the current Chapter Master as well as the Master of their Librarium.. the previous Chapter Master and Master of Sanctity were killed in a bloody campaign.. I would say point to Dreamseller.


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

who was the blood gods FIRST champion?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Dragonlover said it wasn't Azariah Vidya though. Are we going to assume it is wrong without his statement at all?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Azariah Vidya (who later became known as the Great Father) was the Master of the Chapter Librarium during a terrible campaign in the Gothic sector, in which the Blood Ravens suffered terrible losses. During this campaign, the Chapter Master and the Master of Sanctity were killed in a trap, and it seemed that the Blood Ravens were finished.

Azariah was reputed to be a fiercely intelligent warrior, as well as burdened with the skill of the psyker. He spent much time studying the movements and reactions of the enemy, using the Imperial Guard and the remnants of his Chapter in a series of feinted attacks. Using this information, as well as his tremendous psychic powers, he then launched a series of raids against seemingly empty areas that turned out to be critical enemy staging areas.

For his skill in crushing the rebellion, Azariah was promoted to the office of Chapter Master while retaining his previous position. He led a program of healing and rebuilding, without which the Chapter would have long ago been destroyed.

In the UK edition of White Dwarf (issue 305), Gabriel Angelos is referred to as the Blood Ravens' Chapter Master. The computer game, novels, and publications of the same article in other regions' White Dwarfs, however indicate that Gabriel is still a Brother-Captain.

In effect Dreamseller and Antipalidan are both correct but Dreamseller said the answer first which is also the answer more widely known as the truth.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I know all that thus I wrote that even if the IA is correct AntiPaladin's answer could be wrong. I think next time, we should let the person who answered the question state whether its right or wrong.

Anyways, my answer to the new question is Khârn the Betrayer


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Arbaal the undefeated from WH:FB?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

current Blood ravens chapter master is listed as *Archarius Ravenholm* on lexicanum. not sure as to where they get the referenc for this though.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Archarius Ravenholm is the name that people have been kicking around as the "possible" unknown primarch... only thing is if it was then he would be the known primarch and GW has said they are unknown for a reason... 

Heres the fluff floating around on him so far..*the following is fluff I dont believe*

Primarch of the Blood Ravens & the Dark Winged Angel. Master of the Raven, he had psychic powers to the extent of his cheif librarian. He was never recorded because when he was killed by a daemon his body was taken off into the warp and the librarian counsil deemed that this information was to be destroyed in fear of heresy. Thus he was never well known, and his legion was never established as a primarch (first founding) legion. Thus the empty spave in the sm codex on the table top, the Blood Ravens.

Again according to UK WD 305 it is Angelos and other fluff still has Azariah Vidya. So its kinda one of those question/answer thingys Jase... you just picked a bad question LOL.. 


hurmmm.. The answer to the next question...

The mightiest Bloodthirster of Khorne is An'ggrath the Unbound but I do not know who the first champion is... Kharn is to young to be the first as Khorne has been around for millenia longer than the other gods... but I would say that its possible that Kharn is one of the most favoured follower of Khorne as he idealizes what Khorne wants... he doesnt care where the blood poors from or whose skull he gets only that the blood flows and heads roll...


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

erm you guys are wrong so far about blood gods first champion and brtw its the 40k universe its in the new codex some where


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry to be a kill joy but guys - the question on the Blood Ravens chapter master is past. Please try and keep it relevent to the current question.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Would it be Doombreed? - he was the first Deamon Prince of Khorne so he would possibly also be the first Champion?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

DOHHH... missed that one... well Doombreed was among the first according to his fluff... I forgot all about Deamonprinces being Champions at one time and forgot to look through the Daemonprince fluff...


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

yes Jacobite it was doombreed he was the first deamon prince yeahg but i assumed he woulda been the first champion of not one of the many your question


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah the joys of remembering previous questions from older games 

Whats the passing grade to get a Grey Lanyard? 

Evil I know


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

hurrm... been 3 days.. wanna try a new question or ?????


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The passing grade for a Grey Lanyard is 94/100 - its the snipers test for the Tanith. Next question:

Who is thought to be the oldest loyalist Space Marine?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Bjorn the fell-handed the first Chapter master of the Space Wolves (after Leman Russ left), he is still entombed within his dreadnought sarcophogus, and is the oldest surving loyalist fighter from the Horus Heresy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct! - easy wasn't it


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hehehe 


Ok my heres my question ...what was the name of the Greater Daemon of Khorn which nearly killed Sangiunuis twice?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ka'Bandha.?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Damn I gave that one to you to easily didnt I??


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha yea fraid so. Right hmm:

Name a Tanith folk song. 

Easy


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

You would pick the only book series which I havent gotten into so far :-\

I know that they sing scottish highlander type folk songs does that count :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You havn't read GG's? :shok: - silly silly boy. Let this be a lession to you lol

I'm looking for a name I'm afraid.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

My Love Waits on the Nalwoods Green... damned hard looking through all that text for one friggin title.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct - yea I imagine it would have been a hard one. Ah the joys of having "The Founding" the glossary at the back is great


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Going very old school - Who was the first to rediscover the Squats after the Age of Strife?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rogue Trader Dausen in 722.M34 I believe


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Negative, Bishop. It was someone before that time. Going by the old fluff here...

Hint - It's a name everyone will recognize.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Emporer or Horus?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Adeptus Mechanicus??


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope to both, but getting closer.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you talking about the Orks and Eldar???? I thought you were talking who in the Imperium rediscovered them.. ?? I found some fluff saying that Leman Russ discovered and named them but I dont know if its official...


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

... Final answer?

Aw hell, we're give you it. Yes, it WAS Russ who found them according to the old GW sourcebook I have lying around. Named them the squats, which they didn't like, but he could out-drink and out-brawl them, so they let it pass.

Question is yours.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hurmmm... Interesting... well this question prompted me to learn quite abit about the Squats.. never really read into our about them till now... Learn something new everyday.


Heres my question... The Book of the Rhana Dhandra.. who stole it and from where was it stolen??


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

was it stolen from the black library? i havent got a clue who by though.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Black Library stolen by Inquisitor Draco


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Point to Asianavatar! Yes the Book of Rhana Dhandra talks of the end of the final greate battle against Chaos and will decide whether good or evil wins! Inquisitor Jaq Draco raided the Black Library and stole it.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Who was the last Commander to lead the imperial army that failed to stop the extermination of the population of NImbosa?


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Graf Toschenko of the Vostroyan Firstborn IX lead the final resistance to the Tau. Is that what you meant?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, your question...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Game ends in 24 hours guys


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

c'mon, tie breaker question :grin:

(except I'm gonna lose miserably, I've got a party tonight so won't be able to answer )


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok Tie Breaker - What is Dario Quints nickname?

(I loose no matter what )


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace of Aces.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct. and another person joins the tie break. Next question: 

Which Chapter assaulted Fonax Aleph?


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Iron Snakes? ( I have no clue :S)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct and Squaddie wins it. Well done mate.

New Game will start in a couple of days.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Correct and Squaddie wins it. Well done mate.
> 
> New Game will start in a couple of days.


I knew I recognised it somewhere, wow, I've suprised myself...:victory:

thanks for the well done!


----------

